
Typing in 'the zone': Why the physical QWERTY keyboard still matters to some - plg
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/qwerty-keyboard-phone-legacy-1.3934861
======
plg
""Your fingers dance when you get into the zone, which I think touch screens
just don't have," he said, giddy with excitement."

